# wireless connection



## inux (Jan 3, 2010)

hello, I have a problem with the configuration of the wireless card.

I gave the command `# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rum0 inet 192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0`. I create another dev wlan0, when I go to shut down and restart the pc
the address of the computer and that while the gateway and the netmask yes. Can you tell me how to set up wireless connection to inet 192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1 thanks


----------



## inux (Jan 3, 2010)

nobody can help me


----------



## Seeker (Jan 4, 2010)

_First, you need to show a proper respect!!! _

_gateway 192.168.1.1_ must be excluded from ifconfig.
You use it with [CMD=""]route[/CMD] cmd.
Like:

```
route add default 192.168.1.1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 4, 2010)

There should be plenty of examples of starting a wireless connection at boot time using rc.conf(5) and wlan(4) on these forums. Use the Search function.


----------



## inux (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks to all I solved the problem hello


----------



## Alt (Jan 5, 2010)

Good nickname btw


----------

